# Sauvegarder ses réglages réseau



## Michelgrunb (10 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je pilote Ableton Live sur mon Imac avec l'Ipad et l'application TouchAble (super) .
Pour cela, j'ai créé un réseau exclusif de machine à machine (ad-hoc), en suivant les instructions fournies.
Tout marche nickel.
Ensuite, je me re-connecte avec L'Ipad et Imac sur ma box SFR  (pour avoir internet) en sélectionnant celle-ci dans le menu AirPort.

Le problème est quand je veux re-travailler sur live, le réseau Ad-hoc a disparu et il faut tout recommencer.
N'y a-t'il pas moyen de sauvegarder ses différents réglages réseau.
Je ne trouve pas de réponse sur le net. 
Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe surtout qu'il y a pas mal d'applis Iphone, Ipod ou Ipad qui nécessitent un réseau ad-hoc.
Merci de vos idées.


----------



## MacJim (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Il n'est pas nécessaire de créer un réseau adhoc pour faire fonctionner ce genre d'application avec un ordinateur. Connecter l'iPad, iPhone ou Ipod Touch et l'ordinateur au même réseau wifi privé suffit. Il n'y a qu'avec un réseau wifi public (la reconnaissance des appareils est désactivée sur ce genre de réseau) ou en l'absence de réseau wifi, qu'un réseau adhoc est nécessaire. 

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe un moyen d'enregistrer ses paramètres réseau (à part le nom et le mot de passe d'un réseau qui se sauvegarde tout seul). Il faudra toujours faire créer un réseau sur le mac et sélectionner ce réseau sur le iDevice.

Qqn sait s'il est possible de créer une liste de préférence de ses réseaux wifi sur iDevice comme sur mac ?


----------



## Michelgrunb (12 Septembre 2010)

Le réseau adhoc est chaudement conseiller pour ce genre d'application.
De toute façon, sur scène ou ailleurs que chez moi, pas le choix.
Merci de ta réponse.


----------

